# prop-1 controller question



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if I can control a 110v valve with a prop-1? If not, is there a different controller, or should I ditch the valves I got and look for DC powered valves?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

It cannot.
But you could use 
http://www.efx-tek.com/php/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=2
and a relay to control the valve


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

krough is correct. You will need to use a relay that is controlled by the Prop-1. You can either use their solid state relay or buy one on your own. Just make sure the coil voltage is 12VDC.


----------

